# What's your favorite food?



## andyveer (Nov 1, 2010)

My favorite food is Chinese and India , i love spicy food .
Regards


----------



## gamerbud (Nov 18, 2010)

ahhh as long as it can be eaten. lol
seriously, i love pasta especially spaghetti in white sauce. hmmmm. 
I can imagine the taste and smell now.


----------



## Garmeen009 (Nov 27, 2010)

I love chicken fry !

i love KFC !

its yammiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ........................ :arrow:


----------



## Qurbarnmiss (Nov 30, 2010)

I love Pizza !
its my fav food , 
i used to eat pizza for my launch in my office ........................................ :mrgreen:


----------



## Knies2 (Jan 13, 2011)

I also like chicken!


----------



## jatin22 (Feb 26, 2011)

i love indian spicy food


----------



## pokerlady (Mar 24, 2011)

I eat everything ahaha LOL  :lol: 
I love Chinese and Korean Spicy food.
Tang Soo Yook, hán shàn gōng, and Korean BBQ.. yummmm


----------



## delois201 (Mar 25, 2011)

I love to eat asian spicy food.


----------



## Jimbrown (Mar 26, 2011)

I like Chinese and Indian spicy food, specially chicken tikka, chicken roast, chicken masala etc.


----------



## danip (Mar 28, 2011)

I prefer tradition food. I am from Romania and we have some delicious foods here.


----------



## Kloseaddicted (Mar 30, 2011)

Qurbarnmiss said:
			
		

> I love Pizza !
> its my fav food ,
> i used to eat pizza for my launch in my office ........................................ :mrgreen:



great choice!
I love pizza!!!!It just goes with everything!


----------



## Mathieu002 (May 3, 2011)

Spicy food. I love it!


----------



## samiaya (Aug 5, 2011)

I like Italian food. Its is really tasty and yummy.


----------



## aponte12BZL (Aug 6, 2011)

as long as it is delicious! its my favorite LOL

=) 

italian.. i wish to eat more european dishes!!!!


----------



## fayeokay (Aug 6, 2011)

I love spicy food ás well especially Mexican foods!


----------



## prisonersbreak (Aug 9, 2011)

all kind of food!!!

i want to eat different kind of dishes.. such as Japanese, Korean, Chinese, Thai!!! as well European foods!!!


----------



## Lomexray (Aug 31, 2011)

My Favourite Food is Rice Krispies. Rice Krispies provide excellent vitamins and nutritions. Doctor often recommend to include more rice in the diet for better digestion. The contents of rice often help to stimulate the digestion process.


----------



## revlinpinto79 (Sep 15, 2011)

I like Thai food.


----------



## jaspindergrewal (Sep 18, 2011)

i love mcd food


----------



## bookat11 (Nov 7, 2011)

i like the italian food, specially pizza


----------



## mrobin52 (Nov 11, 2011)

I like Thai food.


----------



## kettydeck (Nov 22, 2011)

Indian food.


----------



## harrydd (Dec 14, 2011)

my favorite Food is Kitchen Roster ...
So on...


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 11, 2012)

Pizza is my best food which i like even every time..
I love to take pizza...


----------



## warnchrist (Jan 24, 2012)

I love to eat Chinese foods twice or thrice in a week. Specially I like to eat fried rice with having deep Manchurian in it. Pizzas and burger are also my favorite snacks.


----------



## haddinsteve (Jan 26, 2012)

I like to eat various types of food.There are many verities are available in the food. These are mine favorite food like Spaghetti ,  Brade butter , Italian Pizza ,Hot Cheetos,  McChicken, Chinese , Takis, Burger , Big Mac.


----------



## govind5540 (Jan 27, 2012)

I love to eat Fast food and Non-veg.


----------



## taerg (Jan 30, 2012)

been there(to Romania)...great traditional food


----------



## aeronnsmith (Feb 18, 2012)

My favorite foods are Cake, Cookies, Nachos, Peanut butter, Oatmeal, Coffee, Chocolate, Pizza, Ice cream, Hot Dogs. These all foods are good for test only but it can not for good health. I am eat these all foods in time in month.


----------



## topcornermax (Feb 22, 2012)

Pizza!


----------



## aaronsharapova (Feb 27, 2012)

My favorite foods are Cake, Milk, Cookies, Peanut butter, Oatmeal, Coffee, Chocolate, Pizza, Ice cream, Hot Dogs, Chinese. These all foods are very test to eat.I like to eat various type of food.


----------



## warren (Mar 8, 2012)

A nicely cooked lamb leg shank and a roasted dinner.


----------



## rhettricol (Mar 14, 2012)

I like to eat Italian, Chinese and Thai foods and among them Italian pizza and pasta is very yummy and tasty foods according to me. These foods are very delicious so i like to eat this foods.


----------



## herbertgoodall (Dec 26, 2012)

There are many foods which we like to eat but it is not good for our health mostly. So after knowing such kind of truth, we all have to eat healthy foods only and try to avoid junk foods.


----------



## Peterson (Jan 10, 2013)

I like fresh fruits and green veggies, they are rich sources of vitamins and minerals. Cucumber, carrot, beans, broccoli, banana, apple are my favorite foods. They have all essential nutrition for health.


----------



## WideMind (Jan 14, 2013)

I’m also in the same category. I’d love to eat Chinese food, those are spicy and we can have massive variety of foods.


----------



## RedRubby (Jan 17, 2013)

My favorite food is Pizza. It’s tastier with cheese and souse.  I like to eat pizza for my daily dinner.


----------



## pobbmaster (Jan 18, 2013)

my one is chicken biryani if anyone know that....loving it!!!!!


----------



## victorgambill (Jan 25, 2013)

Generally i would like to eat fast foods most such as pizza and so on. When i knew the fact about it, i am trying to eat it in limit. Thereafter i eat row vegetables and fruits.


----------



## goalssen (Feb 20, 2013)

Right now I'm craving for a Snickers chocolate bar.


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 20, 2013)

goalssen said:
			
		

> Right now I'm craving for a Snickers chocolate bar.


I have a few in my fridge


----------



## yourdiet (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi..
Your Diet provide best tips to loss Body Fat, Butt Workout – Herbal Ways To Lose Weight – Healthy Way To Lose Weight. We provide many diet plans and diet pills to help loss body fat.Please visit.


----------



## goalssen (Feb 21, 2013)

admin said:
			
		

> goalssen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cry: 
If you share them, I'm coming over with some Coke. Or anything else on your choice.


----------



## goalssen (Feb 22, 2013)

Aaahh, come on yourdiet... we're talking about favourite foods, not about placebo herbal pills. I doubt there's anyone out here who's favorite food is: diet pills.


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 22, 2013)

goalssen said:
			
		

> Aaahh, come on yourdiet... we're talking about favourite foods, not about placebo herbal pills. I doubt there's anyone out here who's favorite food is: diet pills.



 it was spam post, but I missed it, I will leave it so we can laugh.


----------



## Donald Robertson (Feb 23, 2013)

danip said:
			
		

> I prefer tradition food. I am from Romania and we have some delicious foods here.



Been to Romania and i agree - some amazing dishes over there: mamaliga, i think it's called, with cheese and cream and that garlic sauce ... Lots of other good stuff, as well.  
But i am into all types of food, the healthier - the better. So, there's nothing i enjoy more than a good barbeque, both steaks and vegetables. I like a bit of spice in my food, but Indian is way too much for me.


----------



## BrownHat (May 23, 2013)

I love pizza and sandwiches. Also sea foods are very tasty and I love to have them usually for dinner.


----------



## Fleming (May 28, 2013)

I eat all vegetarian and non vegetarian foods in my routine diet because I want to get all necessary foods elements in my diet. 
My most favorite foods include: 
Vegetables fried rice, 
Fried fish, 
Fruits and vegetables mixed salad, 
Pizza, 
and pasta.


----------



## lashunda5132 (May 31, 2013)

My favorite food is Pizza and Burger..


----------



## MlindGoat (Jun 3, 2013)

I like cheesy macaroni very much. I can create this as well as. Actually yesterday also I made it.


----------



## Williams5 (Jun 4, 2013)

There are many foods that I like to eat very much but most of them are junk food thats why I avoid to eat them now.


----------



## MikzPelow (Jun 4, 2013)

I like to eat Pizza. Pizza is my one and only favorite food. I like to eat in Pizza with garlic bread.


----------



## briangriffin (Jun 14, 2013)

I like Italian food the most.


----------



## Helikzmeela (Jun 14, 2013)

Mine is Pizza. My favorite is pepper Pizza. Generally every Saturday we visit Pizza hut.  :ugeek:


----------



## ZombiNut (Jun 17, 2013)

I love noodles, pizza and pasta… the best dishes ever..


----------



## LukeCaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweet pastries love with nuts and strawberries top of it.


----------



## JackGyl (Jun 28, 2013)

I mostly prefer spicy food.. Additionally pizza, pasta..


----------



## JennyGray (Jul 8, 2013)

I like any spicy foods and sea foods.


----------



## AngryBird (Jul 23, 2013)

I love spicy foods.. Apart from that I love pasta and pizza..


----------



## MapClaps (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine is Macaroni with cheese. Its taste awesome and look as creamy.

I like to get it as my dinner.


----------



## GippleHill (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine is macaroni. It is really tasty food. I like to eat macaroni with chicken gravy.


----------



## milkboy (Aug 5, 2013)

I love to eat Mexican food love the chilli aspect fajitas!!!


----------



## DiilaJosp (Aug 5, 2013)

My favorite food is hamburgers. I like to eat any kind of hamburgers very much.


----------



## PinkTeddy (Aug 14, 2013)

Noodles with roast chicken. It's tasty. I like to add Noodles as my dinner.


----------



## ZoomaRuom (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine is cheese bread. i like their taste. Generally I getting cheeses bread as my breakfast.


----------



## Miriphyc (Aug 5, 2016)

everything excepting fast foods


----------



## jiriprochazka (Aug 6, 2016)

ouu... good topic haha  I Love Chinese food and also the Czech cuisine.


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 7, 2016)

The best food I have tried is chicken curry in Singapore. It was delucious.


----------



## Abouldercon (Dec 8, 2016)

I would try chicken curry... but still... nothing beats good old Pizza  too bad I can't eat it because of my health issues now...


----------



## nhuem (Dec 15, 2016)

I love Korean food like spicy noodle , rice cake,...


----------



## Pablo Acosta (Dec 17, 2016)

betting is my favourite food ))))))))))


----------



## Darios (Jan 24, 2017)

I love pizza


----------



## Hanna Beckman (Mar 7, 2017)

Salad and steak..


----------



## Romeo Glover (Mar 8, 2017)

Chicken madras every time. Haven't even tried any other curries because I love the madras so much from my local Indians.


----------



## Hanna Beckman (Mar 21, 2017)

I love chicken cordon bleu too...


----------



## lightlord (Mar 30, 2017)

I like simple food to eat. My simple food consist of fruits and vegetables. I don't like fast food and burgers. I prefer to eat natural things.


----------



## Katja Lahham (Jun 14, 2017)

I just love pork belly! Cooked a mean crackling pork belly yesterday..


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 19, 2017)

Lately I've been eating a lot of trout fish.


----------



## Mrs. Right (Nov 28, 2018)

I love fresh warm bread. Oh gosh it is unimaginable. I could eat it a lot from it.


----------



## JasonBrock60 (Apr 1, 2019)

Sushi!


----------



## ristoo (Jul 12, 2019)

I like pizza


----------



## kriss (Jul 14, 2019)

pizza is my favorite food


----------



## okkkroniienko (Jul 24, 2019)

Pizza really makes me crazy!


----------

